
$5,000 for your dream project: 2 days left - yrashk
http://5kgrant.com
======
ryanx435
In all honesty, what can be done with 5k for a dream project?

It's not enough to go full time. I guess maybe pay for hosting, maybe bring on
a short term consultant, or do some advertising?

Obviously 5k is better than 0, but it still seems pretty worthless in the
grand scheme of things for software projects

------
The13Beast
It could get you hardware or other resources that you wouldn't otherwise have
access to.

